# Vintage Whizzer clutch truneon arm bushing question



## skeezer (Mar 16, 2022)

*This may be an unusual question but here goes. On vintage Whizzers the clutch truneon arm passes through a hole in the crankcase and is fastened inside the points compartment. 
Early Whizzer parts diagrams shows no bushing in this hole where later ones show a bushing with a part number.
Here's the question. Are there any "old timers" out there that may know of a Whizzer service upgrade bulletin that discusses the modification of the hole and installation of the bushing. I don't have Bob Baker's CDs. Maybe he discussed this.
Any help will be appreciated.

Skeezer*


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 17, 2022)

a 5/8 sprial fluted reamer is used in a drill press the engine case is placed side cover down and dowels placed in holes in table or removed , reaming should be slow so not to cause chattering ,bushing is pressed   in from flywheel side...bob baker news letter # 56


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 17, 2022)

p/s i met bob in person at a swap meet in trexlertown pa.many years ago i still have a ribbed belt cover stamped from original mold that i  bought from him,the man knew everything about whizzer motorbikes period..


----------



## skeezer (Mar 17, 2022)

Thank you so much Whizzerbug. I've got to get a copy of those newsletters.

Skeezer


whizzerbug said:


> p/s i met bob in person at a swap meet in trexlertown pa.many years ago i still have a ribbed belt cover stamped from original mold that i  bought from him,the man knew everything about whizzer motorbikes period..



I was so happy with your quick and accurate response that I ordered a CD set of his newsletters from the Whizzer Newsletter. A very sincere thank you again.

Skeezer


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 17, 2022)

skeezer your very welcome i dont have the cd but have copys of the news letters in a looseleaf,it has much more than news letters including whizzer factory upgrades and repairs  ,it contains the most comprehensive info on whizzer motorbikes  bar none


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 18, 2022)

here is a few pictures of the looseleaf i scored on ebay last year


----------

